# charging vehicle battery from leisure battery



## barmar (Apr 1, 2010)

I have a 2007 Peugeot Elddis Autoquest 150 and have recently been obliged to replace the starter battery because it completely discharged and, when tested, it was found to be less than reliable. As I always leave our '150 on EHU when not in use, the Leisure battery is automatically charged but no provision is made for keeping the starter battery topped up through this system. I browsed through the various forums regarding battery problems I happened on one post that advocated fitting a 10 amp fused Bridging Connection between the + terminals of both batteries while on EHU, thereby charging the vehicle battery. Of course, the 10 amp fuse is removed when the Motorhome is in use and when the starter battery is fully charged.
Is this system safe and will it work?

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

There is so much on this subject on this forum. Do a search.

My personal set up is a small Lidl charger always plugged in and connected to the engine battery. So when on EHU all batteries are being charged.

Ray.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I have made a jumper lead with a ciggie lighter plug on both ends and a female clip on ciggie lighter socket on the both batteries

The plugs have 1 amp fuses when the the van is not being used I just link them up. The solar keeps both batteries fully charged. 

Andy


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I had this system fitted for 2 years until I won a battery master, went through a few fuses mind you, forgetting to take the fuse out before starting the engine, in fact a member on here posted a wiring diagram of how to do it.

Charlie


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

http://www.motts.org/BRIDGING FUSE.htm

This is Clive Motts solution, I'm sure he won't mind me displaying it.


----------



## barmar (Apr 1, 2010)

Can I thank you all for taking the time to advise me on Starter battery charging methods, your comments have been most helpful.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Cheapest way is to get a small solar panel, plug it into the ciggy lighter socket, chuck it on the dash and forget about it.


----------



## barmar (Apr 1, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz
"Cheapest way is to get a small solar panel, plug it into the ciggy lighter socket, chuck it on the dash and forget about it."

My problem here is the fact that the Ciggie Lighter/12v Socket only work with the ignition on in my MH.
But thanks all the same.

Barrie


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Best way of all is to use your MH every week of the year, also best return on your investment


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barmar said:


> Kev_n_Liz
> "Cheapest way is to get a small solar panel, plug it into the ciggy lighter socket, chuck it on the dash and forget about it."
> 
> My problem here is the fact that the Ciggie Lighter/12v Socket only work with the ignition on in my MH.
> ...


Crocodile clips mate, panel on dash, wire around the door, and under bonnet, direct to the battery.

Sorted

Can't get space out of Crocodile no matter wot I doo


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Maplins sell a module for about £10 that takes 1 amp from your leisure battery and sends it to your cab battery. I know a few people on her are using it.


----------



## barmar (Apr 1, 2010)

Cheers Jezport, I'll check Maplins out.


----------



## mantissa (Aug 25, 2010)

Can someone post a link for this device, please?

Ta


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I use a Cetek charger plugged into the cigar lighter socket to keep the vehicle battery topped up


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

mantissa said:


> Can someone post a link for this device, please?
> 
> Ta


looks like its THIS ONE


----------



## mantissa (Aug 25, 2010)

Hmm, I'm not sure, it looks more like http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=37762 to me!


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

Another slightly more expensive one that looks very good HERE

They say -

"Our 2 way intelligent split charger module is ideal for charging 1 or 2 additional lead acid / leisure batteries simultaneously, from one charging source. The battery voltages can be from 6 volt to 24 volt which gives this module a merit for convenience. The charging source can be from Solar Panels, Wind Turbines or Vehicle Alternators. "


----------

